# what kind of file is a *.bmap?



## themacko (Nov 21, 2001)

I feel kinda stupid doing this, but I really don't have any idea.  I download a font family that was meant for OS 9 macs.

Anyhoo, the fonts come in a package called LipoD_family.bmap and when I try to open it, OSX tells me it needs an application to do it.  So, do I need to open this on a computer with 9/classic and then transfer the fonts over?

thanks for any ideas.


----------



## Jadey (Nov 21, 2001)

Are you certain the file was intended for OS 9? The only time I've seen a .bmap file extension in a font set was for a windows font. You can convert them to a macintosh font though with a utility, but it's my understanding that Mac OS X can use windows fonts without conversion.


----------



## themacko (Nov 21, 2001)

Well, I did what I should have done in the first place .. stick in the Fonts folder and see if it works.  It does.  Thanks for the help, Jadey.


----------

